

Fix Firefox - Aissen
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-stop-firefox-making-automatic-connections

======
mtmail
The page title is "How to stop Firefox from making automatic connections". The
shorter "Fix Firefox" sounds more like a command than description.

